# Communities > Scottish Fighting Traditions > Modern Scottish Martial Art Practice >  New Martial Exchange Videos

## Heiko G.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Camev...C6aJTF0BY44%3D



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTw0J..._ZSTcZrHwpM%3D



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8gN9...RNtlz42FgXI%3D

----------


## Chris Thompson

Some great bouts here, Heiko!

----------

